# Snoring every night



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

I must be around 286lbs and since the weight increase of a stone over a few months my snoring is very bad and is there a way to stop it as the misses is getting pissed off

or should I move into the spare room

thx Steve


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

stevebills said:


> I must be around 286lbs and since the weight increase of a stone over a few months my snoring is very bad and is there a way to stop it as the misses is getting pissed off
> 
> or should I move into the spare room
> 
> thx Steve


 found myself in a similar position. Ear plugs work well .


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Lose some weight.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Get some nasal strips....


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes said:


> Lose some weight.


 Some of us are 17 stone plus mate and fairly lean (abs). I am bulking and don't wanna lose weight. You sound like my doctor. :angry:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Spare room mate, only option.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Mine has always been bad. I got my GP to refer me to an ENT consultant, and after a quick examination, he said "you've got a fat tongue - and that's why you snore."

Fat tongue ?!?!?!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm in the same situation atm. As soon as I relax to go sleep my tongue falls back and vibrates against the roof of my mouth. Mrs says it doesn't p1ss her off but I know it does.

Tried a throat spray which did fvxk all except give me a sore throat


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Simon 88 said:


> Some of us are 17 stone plus mate and fairly lean (abs). I am bulking and don't wanna lose weight. You sound like my doctor. :angry:


 I had a similar problem when I was fat. Sleeping on my side helped.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes said:


> I had a similar problem when I was fat. Sleeping on my side helped.


 Same here. . Mrs gives me a swift kick, I turn onto my side and the snoring stops.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Mine has always been bad. I got my GP to refer me to an ENT consultant, and after a quick examination, he said "you've got a fat tongue - and that's why you snore."
> 
> Fat tongue ?!?!?!


 Wife/gf must be happy


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

andyboro said:


> Same here. . Mrs gives me a swift kick, I turn onto my side and the snoring stops.


 I still snore on the side so I will buy the mouth guard u chaps recommended and c how it goes

thx

steve


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

Diegouru said:


> Get some nasal strips....


 Tried them they don't work for me


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

my misses has been complaining about my snooring for as long as i can remember! its got worse since ive been clean

i got one of those sleep recorders to see for myself and i snoar like a dinosoar, the only problem it would appear i have osa sleep apnea, which my misses has been telling me for years and i wouldnt listen, have a apointment at the docs for a referal!


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Wife/gf must be happy


 I was waiting for someone to say that 

Wife gets the best of both worlds. I've got a fat tongue - and her g/f has a really long one


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah it's just one of those things; it sucks but particularly in the BB world it's just something you have to deal with unless you're one of the very lucky ones who finds that mouth guard or sleeping position helps. Most of the time those things are useless and if you're in a long term relationship, honestly one of the best solutions is a spare room; it's not as bad as it sounds... to sleep in a separate room when you need to can be far more valuable for your (and her) quality of sleep. It works pretty damn well for us during phases. I tried earplugs once... f that, can't stand them! :lol:


----------

